# You know you are past your expiriy date...



## ArmyRick

I was joking around a short awhile ago with some peers. We were making fun of old and senile sergeant majors that were completely right out of 'er or just un-real. But then a scary thought popped into my head, I am approaching 20 years service. So I thought I would compile a safety list of triggers to let me know when i am done and need to move on.
1. I start repeating things in O groups
2. I go on long soap opera rants about how it should be and how it was
3. I tell stories about some soldier I served with that nobody else in the room knows at all
4. I start repeating things in O groups
5. I give an order, direction or an explanation and all my subordinates look at me like I have antlers springing out of my head
6. I can't remember someones name after the soldier identifies himself 6 times in 2 days
7. I call a soldier 6 different names in 2 days
8. I start repeating things in O groups
9. I go balistic at the mere thought of standing down early on a Friday afternoon
10. Someone coughs and I march them off to cells
11. I start repeating things in O groups

That is my initial list. Does anybody want to add to it?


----------



## Armymedic

Rick, 
I think you missed: 

When you repeat points in the O groups multiple times.


----------



## Ammo

What about:
Age is relative: I might be old at work but young when I go to the legion
What do you mean you don't know what an FN is?


----------



## SeanNewman

A few more:

1. Stories typically start with "When I was in Germany..."
2. You have been to Cyprus, but got a medal instead of decompressed from Afghanistan
3. You eagerly await the return of wearing rank on your arms or shoulders
4. Someone can not be range safety staff unless they have a mil stick, white helmet, orange traffic vest, and four glow sticks.
5. When not on parade, it actually matters to you if someone's sleeves are up or down


----------



## ArmyRick

Sweet jesus, petamocto,

Your making me feel like a dinosaur for real. Something on your list actually applies to me (yikes). 

Why are they blindfolding me and leading me outside?


----------



## J.J

I wish my Sgt Maj & Ops WO could read this!!!   ;D


----------



## Old Sweat

For all you rookies out there:

1. You wore battledress, boots and puttees and the dreaded caps, peaked, winter.
2. You were posted to a Camp, as in Camp Petawawa, and not a CFB.
3. Germany means Hemer, Soest, Wehrl and Iserlohn.
4. Most places you served at were one channel postings.
5. I forget the rest.

Edit: to change the name of the cap.


----------



## dapaterson

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> For all you rookies out there:
> 
> 1. You wore battledress, boots and puttees and the dreaded caps, field, winter.
> 2. You were posted to a Camp, as in Camp Petawawa, and not a CFB.
> 3. Germany means Hemer, Soest, Wehrl and Iserlohn.
> 4. Most places you served at were one channel postings.
> 5. I forget the rest.



A little more beer, and we can help you forget the first four, too...


----------



## BernDawg

You mistakenly show up at work in your "bus driver" work dress complete with Regimental ascot!
You carry around a small piece of aluminium in your shirt pocket so you can "take a hit" when no one is looking.
You start sleeping on a cot in your QM because it "just feels more like home than home"
When you get home from happy hour at the mess you can't figure out why there's a leash and collar hanging off of your truck bumper.
Your daily speach patterns are more and more like voice procedure, Roger that?
You're pissed off that all the newbs are non smokers so you have to buy your own.
Instant coffee just doesn't taste right unless its made with ration water.
All of your dishes are Mel-Mac and your cuttlery is all assorted KFS sets.
You try to exchange a piece of kit that isn't even on the books any more.
You know what that 6" long orange spike with a clip on it is for and won't let the boys take it out of the tent group.
(and don't explain it to them either!)
You try to double clutch the ML.
You have a set of "summer" combats (so worn out you can see through them)
You can time and headspace a C5 GPMG with only a screw driver.


----------



## George Wallace

Ammo said:
			
		

> What do you mean you don't know what an FN is?



Foreign Nationals.


----------



## tristismilitis

...when the trade you started out in and the equipment you trained on no longer exist in the CF.
...when you are telliing an RV story and have to explain that you are not talking about a 'recreational vehicle'
...you have more 'out of service' forms of dress in your closet then uniforms you can still wear to work.
...if you can send & receive Morse code faster than you can text message.


----------



## tango22a

WR:

You better be beatin' feet before a grizzled old school WO gets a grip on you!!!  (j/k)


Cheers,


tango22a


----------



## vonGarvin

When you refer to the Jump Ruck as "The Ruck", because when you joined, everyone got that model.
Your version of the "old" webbing consisted of a Y strap, a grenade pouch (for socks, naturally), a mess tin carrier (mess tins?) and a water bottle carrier.
You know that your pockets on your  combats were designed as mag pouches.
You know that the "pen sleeve" on your breast pockets were meant for a radiometer.
You still have a dosimeter attached to your dog tags.
You know what "In location" means, but have no idea was TACON and TACOMD are.
You still refer to the Germans as "the bad guys"
You flinch when you see a BTR coming at you in KAF, because you can't find your 106mm Recoilless
You know what a 106mm Recoilless is, from first hand knowledge


----------



## Jungle

Something is not quite clear: does one need all the above triggers to become obsolete, or is there a set number ??


----------



## gaspasser

Darn...you guys are making me feel old...

...cheeze whiz in a tube was a treat!
...peanut butter in a tube was neat to have handy.
...you kept the butter from your rations to lub up the stove tank pressure pump.
...you know how to strip and assemble the SMG and FN.
... you know what the above are.
...your right leg is still a bit stronger from foot starting the deuce and a halfs.


 :warstory:        :warstory:


----------



## Kat Stevens

The old jeeps had a foot starter, the deuces had a hand starter on the shift tower.


----------



## SeanNewman

Just thought of the most basic one:

You have a mustache on purpose because you like how it looks, not because of a contest to try to intentionally look ridiculous.


----------



## vonGarvin

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Just thought of the most basic one:
> 
> You have a mustache on purpose because you like how it looks, not because of a contest to try to intentionally look ridiculous.


And you forgot to add:
"And you're a woman" ;D


----------



## George Wallace

- You have Head Spacing Timing Gauges for .50 Cal and C5 GPMG.
- You trained with FNs at CTC, and they were not rifles.
- You drove every vehicle that sits on concrete blocks along the main entrance in Gagetown.
- You know that CANFORNA Code is not porn.
- You have used CANFOROPS Code.
- You have used BLACKHORSE.
- You remember that there was once a house at Grid 123 456 in Gagetown Training Area.
- You know what "Veiled Speech" is.


----------



## tristismilitis

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Darn...you guys are making me feel old...
> 
> ...cheeze whiz in a tube was a treat!
> ...peanut butter in a tube was neat to have handy.
> ...you kept the butter from your rations to lub up the stove tank pressure pump.
> ...you know how to strip and assemble the SMG and FN.
> ... you know what the above are.
> ...your right leg is still a bit stronger from foot starting the deuce and a halfs.
> :warstory:        :warstory:



PB in a tube was the cat's a$$

...you still have cam paint that comes in a stick
...you know you only need the lid from a bic pen to start an iltis
...the base where you used to work closed years ago and now has houses worth $750,00.00 and up where your $400.00 a month PMQ used to be.


----------



## Edward Campbell

A very minor point: the plural of sergeant major is sergeant*s* major.

Plus: it was the "caps, winter, peaked," AKA "caps, winter ridiculous."


----------



## George Wallace

Which brings to mind: Boots, Rubber, Clumsy.


----------



## Shamrock

I'm surprised at some of the things missing from this list:

Olive Drab...
Webbing...
Mk 3 Combat Boots (no exceptions!)...
_New_ Coyotes...
_New_ Olive Drab rain gear...
_New_ Gor Tex...


----------



## George Wallace

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I'm surprised at some of the things missing from this list:
> 
> Olive Drab...
> Webbing...
> Mk 3 Combat Boots (no exceptions!)...
> _New_ Coyotes...
> _New_ Olive Drab rain gear...
> _New_ Gor Tex...



Why did Spray Silicone just come to mind?


----------



## Edward Campbell

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I'm surprised at some of the things missing from this list:
> 
> Olive Drab...
> Webbing...
> Mk 3 Combat Boots (no exceptions!)... _New_
> _New_ Coyotes... _Newer_
> _New_ Olive Drab rain gear... _You had rain gear?_
> _New_ Gor Tex... _Newest_


----------



## SeanNewman

George Wallace said:
			
		

> - You remember that there was once a house at Grid 123 456 in Gagetown Training Area.



It's the Nerepis Biv Site now.


----------



## NL_engineer

Or "in 1974 when I was a young Sgt in Germany" - the guy that said that is still kicking around : 


_Edited cause I keep typing the wrong words  :_


----------



## George Wallace

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Or "in 1974 when I was a young Sgt in Germany" - the guy I hired that from is still kicking around :



You hired him?  How did he work out?    ;D


----------



## Shamrock

And to make this more inclusive to Mr. Campbell:

_New_ fangled internal combustion engine...


----------



## dapaterson

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I'm surprised at some of the things missing from this list:
> 
> Olive Drab...
> Webbing...
> Mk 3 Combat Boots (no exceptions!)...
> _New_ Coyotes...
> _New_ Olive Drab rain gear...
> _New_ Gor Tex...



The new rifle

The new jeep (oh, sorry, it's called the Iltis)


----------



## George Wallace

Petamocto said:
			
		

> It's the Nerepis Biv Site now.



I should have followed up that house at Gr 123 456 with:

You remember there being houses and villages in the Gagetown Training Area
You drove into a basement in the Gagetown Training Area


Then...

You remember when there were six trees in all of CFB Suffield (Some silly Brit went and drove over one.)


----------



## Occam

CFARS phone patches (Hi Honey, over)
Black Tower/Moody Blue and bad movies in the main cafeteria during superallnighters
Don's Lighthouse, The Black Angus, and dog kebabs at Papa Joe's


----------



## George Wallace

Tank Trains -  Oh yeah!  Those were fun.


----------



## Edward Campbell

The Black Angus ... oh gawd!


----------



## George Wallace

When Gate Guards were real Guards, not monuments.

When Centurions were tanks and not monuments.

When "Mexican Overdrive" was not a good thing.

When RCD Hill had a T-Junction at the bottom.


----------



## dapaterson

Wing night at the Jolly Miller

Wet messes in the field during exercises


----------



## medicineman

Technoviking said:
			
		

> When you refer to the Jump Ruck as "The Ruck", because when you joined, everyone got that model.
> Your version of the "old" webbing consisted of a Y strap, a grenade pouch (for socks, naturally), a mess tin carrier (mess tins?) and a water bottle carrier.



I still have my '56 pattern mag pouches, as it was '64 'Y' yolk issued but we got those for our SMG mags where I was...weren't the mess tins/carrier used to house your Rain Gear, Paper, water absorbant?

MM


----------



## Occam

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> The Black Angus ... oh gawd!



I was pretty sure it was going to strike a chord with someone, but I didn't imagine it would be you!   ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell

Occam said:
			
		

> I was pretty sure it was going to strike a chord with someone, but I didn't imagine it would be you!   ;D



Just me and _Hemp-rope Harold_ ... Staff College nineteen seventy something ...


----------



## Occam

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Just me and _Hemp-rope Harold_ ... Staff College nineteen seventy something ...



Oh my...that's a name I haven't heard in a while.  If only the Maple Leaf had such....ummmm....colourful writing!


----------



## armyvern

medicineman said:
			
		

> I still have my '56 pattern mag pouches, as it was '64 'Y' yolk issued but we got those for our SMG mags where I was...weren't the mess tins/carrier used to house your Rain Gear, Paper, water absorbant?
> 
> MM



Yeah! Complete with 4 each Assy, Hook Strap. OMFG ...


----------



## Fishbone Jones

WR said:
			
		

> I wish my Sgt Maj & Ops WO could read this!!!   ;D



I can. The problem is, I can relate to most of it :

Battledress, aluminum pot syndrome, etc. Been there, doing that.


----------



## Pusser

There shall never be another like the incomparable Hemp-rope Harold.  Who has his chair at the Black Angus?


----------



## aesop081

When the mission breif for your first operational mission started with "The target for tonight is....."

When you start looking for equipment on the aircraft that has been removed for 5 years....

You did you JLC at the 4 Bde battleschool in Fort Anne.......


----------



## Spanky

WR said:
			
		

> I wish my Sgt Maj & Ops WO could read this!!!   ;D


Disrespectful whippersnapper!  Why in my day..........  :tsktsk:


----------



## GAP

When you trained with the M-1 and know what the "M-1 Thumb" is through experience.
When the M-14 was a new rifle.


----------



## the 48th regulator

-When cleaning an weapon (FN) Rubbing the metal rifle parts with sand, applying oil on the wooden parts.
-Bragging about how to matchstick a rifle so that it becomes fully auto
-Hot spooning the bumps on combat boots, to smooth out the leather, so that you can get the high gloss shine after spit polishing them all night.  (Never done sober)
-Bragging because you got the Swedish meatballs, and pitted cherries in one ration pack.
-Pouring bug juice into your cupped hand, then rubbing the cam stick so that you can apply it easier to your face.
-Ass pack filled with Melmac plate and cup.  Always destroyed after first section attack, humiliated by section commander, then by CQ as you explain how it happened.....in a line of 30 guys with the same problem....
-Epaulets, Chest Pockets, collars, sleeves (Even in summer the part that is rolled up), pant legs, side pockets on shirt, and pants all pressed regardless of the fact that doing so destroys all technological reason it should not be done.
-Tan Whistle lanyards, for anyone that served with, knew, heard of the RCR.  It was the damn Look Cool factor for the "Militia" Infantry!
-It is Called the MILITIA not the Reserves....
-Arguments about which Regiment had the most Battle honours, and why (Amalgamations were always the weak trump card..."Yah, but yer Regiment was merged with so and so, therefore you can not count adding them up...)


----------



## mariomike

George Wallace said:
			
		

> When "Mexican Overdrive" was not a good thing.



I had to look that one up.:
http://www.thedieselgypsy.com/Mexican%20Overdrive.htm


----------



## SeanNewman

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> -It is Called the MILITIA not the Reserves....



Agreed with everything you wrote except that.  Only Reserves + Infantry = Militia.

It's like Chevrolet being a GM, but a GM not necessarily being a Chevrolet.

If you were artillery reserves you were never part of the "Mo".


----------



## OldSolduer

When you brief troops that weren't even born when you had 10 years in.


----------



## mariomike

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Only Reserves + Infantry = Militia.



That's all I ever heard it called.
Toronto Militia District (TMD)
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:0tMvNyscSbgJ:www.canadiansoldiers.com/organization/districts.htm+toronto+militia+district&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca


----------



## Kat Stevens

When your 22 year old troop commander calls you "son" two days before your 41st birthday.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Agreed with everything you wrote except that.  Only Reserves + Infantry = Militia.
> 
> It's like Chevrolet being a GM, but a GM not necessarily being a Chevrolet.
> 
> If you were artillery reserves you were never part of the "Mo".



My Armouries had Arty, Seven Tor, and we always called ourselves Milleesha.....

You Windsor bunch were always odd Petamomo  

dileas

tess


----------



## vonGarvin

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> -When cleaning an weapon (FN) Rubbing the metal rifle parts with sand, applying oil on the wooden parts.
> -Bragging about how to matchstick a rifle so that it becomes fully auto
> -Hot spooning the bumps on combat boots, to smooth out the leather, so that you can get the high gloss shine after spit polishing them all night.  (Never done sober)
> -Bragging because you got the Swedish meatballs, and pitted cherries in one ration pack.
> -Pouring bug juice into your cupped hand, then rubbing the cam stick so that you can apply it easier to your face.
> -Ass pack filled with Melmac plate and cup.  Always destroyed after first section attack, humiliated by section commander, then by CQ as you explain how it happened.....in a line of 30 guys with the same problem....
> -Epaulets, Chest Pockets, collars, sleeves (Even in summer the part that is rolled up), pant legs, side pockets on shirt, and pants all pressed regardless of the fact that doing so destroys all technological reason it should not be done.
> -Tan Whistle lanyards, for anyone that served with, knew, heard of the RCR.  It was the damn Look Cool factor for the "Militia" Infantry!
> -It is Called the MILITIA not the Reserves....
> -Arguments about which Regiment had the most Battle honours, and why (Amalgamations were always the weak trump card..."Yah, but yer Regiment was merged with so and so, therefore you can not count adding them up...)


I'm so old, your "butt pack" remark refers to the "new" webbing!  ;D


----------



## Jammer

Sunday dinner at the Sally Ann in Lahr.
Driving 30-odd km to go to the basement of the MP shack in Lahr to make your monthly call back to Canada.
3 Mech Commando
The manpack 77 set with a KY-57 strapped to it was considered cutting edge tech.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I'm so old, your "butt pack" remark refers to the "new" webbing!  ;D




Frig, you have been SHARP trained...Butt Pack...Pfft....in my day we call it A-S-S Pack....And we tied an onion to our belts, as it was the fashion in those days....

dileas

tess


----------



## Old Sweat

You remember shining the head of the brass screw that held the liner in the Mk II Steel Helmet.

You were on the famous in Canadian army lore pay parade in 1959 when all ranks in Petawawa were paid in two dollar bills to demonstrate to the Pembroke area the economic impact of Petawawa. For all those who have heard the story and think it is an urban myth, the regimental pay parades lasted for hours because of the extra time needed to count out two dollar bills instead of tens and twenties. (No electronic banking back then.)

And yes, the stores could not close their cash register drawers and had shopping bags full of two dollar bills under the counters.


----------



## vonGarvin

[whisper]
I made one of those Ham Radio calls to my mom from Cyprus ("Hello mom, this is David, over".....etc).  AND I got a medal for being there.   *sigh*


----------



## Lil_T

heh, it was always the militia to me... but then I'm from Cape Breton.  

Honestly though, I only even know what an FN is because the husband told me, when I was in cadets we were using the Lee Enfield.


----------



## mariomike

Lil_T said:
			
		

> heh, it was always the militia to me... but then I'm from Cape Breton.
> 
> Honestly though, I only even know what an FN is because the husband told me, when I was in cadets we were using the Lee Enfield.



Lee Enfield? You are _really_ Old School!  ;D


----------



## SeanNewman

Why hasn't anyone mentioned how cool you were if the corduroy collar on your combat jacket was bleached white?


----------



## Jammer

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> You remember shining the head of the brass screw that held the liner in the Mk II Steel Helmet.
> 
> You were on the famous in Canadian army lore pay parade in 1959 when all ranks in Petawawa were paid in two dollar bills to demonstrate to the Pembroke area the economic impact of Petawawa. For all those who have heard the story and think it is an urban myth, the regimental pay parades lasted for hours because of the extra time needed to count out two dollar bills instead of tens and twenties. (No electronic banking back then.)
> 
> And yes, the stores could not close their cash register drawers and had shopping bags full of two dollar bills under the counters.



I have heard that tale from my dear old Dad first had. He was part of 1 Cdn Gds at the time.
You could also get a great tailor made suit at Sid Landens and put in on layaway simply by pawning your ID card and pray to God no one would ask you for it in the meantime.


----------



## the 48th regulator

-Lining up to get pay, with cash money.  One confused dimwit, with the lock box of cash and a paper with confused information.  Two MPs on either side (Always reg force) that had funny 13 year old moostashes, yet can stand at ease with such authority.
-Cigarette Lighter in vehicles
-Ashtrays in the mess
-PT with issued Green Running shoes, regimental T-Shirt and Shorts.  Started with the most Hungover guy, ordered to give the stretches, and the run staring with a few guys having to put out smokes.
-Going to the mess, before doing absolutely anything that involved non military involvement.
-Stressed about who will be the next Mess Association Prezzy.


----------



## the 48th regulator

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Why hasn't anyone mentioned how cool you were if the corduroy collar on your combat jacket was bleached white?




Bingo!!!

Frig I forgot about that one!


----------



## vonGarvin

Forgetting that the corduroy collar on your combat jacket was made of corduroy
Using "Lee Enfield" as your "stage name"


----------



## Jammer

Piss tubes in the trg area.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

When I can remember this picture being taken


----------



## the 48th regulator

Dang RG.....That is friggen pre ONGUARD 90....you are freaking old....

 :-*

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Dang RG.....That is friggen pre ONGUARD 90....you are freaking old....
> 
> :-*
> 
> dileas
> 
> tess



Pet in '68


----------



## the 48th regulator

recceguy said:
			
		

> Pet in '68




I call BS.

Last I saw you, You looked younger than Justin Bibier.  Remember, that was James's Joint where "Mom" Wrapped her sweater over my head....

Folks, please do not be fooled by RecceGuy's Shenanigans ...


dileas

tess


----------



## dapaterson

Groupe Brigade de Secteur de l'Est - and the other, less polite, expression that abbreviated to GBSE.


----------



## Occam

recceguy said:
			
		

> When I can remember this picture being taken



Do you realize how much those look like teepees and muskets?


----------



## dangerboy

Being on parade and the Queens Colour is the Union Flag

Remembering when during maintenance days in the field you were sent to the CQ to get a case of beer  

Not being able to remember your PKI password but can still recite the OP briefing from manning the checkpoints along the Dragovich Road in Croatia


----------



## medicineman

You actually had to read the reference manual on how to assemble your rucksack because it was a jigsaw puzzle when you got it.

You remember exchanging the Tunic/trousers, polyester rifle green (butt ugly) for DEU's.  Even worse, you have exhanged battle dress, square rig or pigeon blue for Tunic/trousers, polyester rifle green (butt ugly).

You wore your field dressing in your helmet scrim. 

MM


----------



## Tetragrammaton

When you take objection to someone calling the C1 "old".

The Lee-Enfield No 4 MkI was the "old" rifle.


----------



## Edward Campbell

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> -When cleaning an weapon (FN) Rubbing the metal rifle parts with sand, applying oil on the wooden parts.
> -Bragging about how to matchstick a rifle so that it becomes fully auto
> -Hot spooning the bumps on combat boots, to smooth out the leather, so that you can get the high gloss shine after spit polishing them all night.  (Never done sober)
> -Bragging because you got the Swedish meatballs, and pitted cherries in one ration pack.
> -Pouring bug juice into your cupped hand, then rubbing the cam stick so that you can apply it easier to your face.
> -*** pack filled with Melmac plate and cup.  Always destroyed after first section attack, humiliated by section commander, then by CQ as you explain how it happened.....in a line of 30 guys with the same problem....
> -Epaulets, Chest Pockets, collars, sleeves (Even in summer the part that is rolled up), pant legs, side pockets on shirt, and pants all pressed regardless of the fact that doing so destroys all technological reason it should not be done.
> -Tan Whistle lanyards, for anyone that served with, knew, heard of t*T*he RCR.  It was the damn Look Cool factor for the "Militia" Infantry!
> -It is Called the MILITIA not the Reserves....
> -Arguments about which Regiment had the most Battle honours, and why (Amalgamations were always the weak trump card..."Yah, but yer Regiment was merged with so and so, therefore you can not count adding them up...)




There, fixed that for you.


----------



## Edward Campbell

I remember:

Highly polished _Lotus_ boots;

_Fox_ putties;

Highly polished Sam Browne belts (thank all the gods for Pte Grabish, my batman);

Fur felt forage caps;

Sweaters, high neck;

Mugs, enamel;

Jump smocks; and ...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Selecting the _stick man_ from amongst the ranks of the soldiers on picquet - giving that lucky fellow an unexpected night off.


----------



## Spanky

recceguy said:
			
		

> When I can remember this picture being taken



Looks like a scene from a Monty Python skit, and yes they do kind of look like muskets and teepees.  Totally reasonable given recceguy's longevity.


----------



## SeanNewman

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Highly polished Sam Browne belts (thank all the gods for Pte Grabish, my batman);



Holy cow, how about being past your expiry date _if you actually had a batman_.


----------



## Gunner98

When you worked in a command post with a MiliPAC and a TTY with the CP&FC graph and HP41C as two of your back-up computing devices.  You remember chanting "fly birdie fly".
When you were in Berlin and stood at Checkpoint Charlie.
Your helmet was your wash basin.
Your gun Sgt had a drill stick in the field and used it to whack your fingers for touching the wrong micrometer.
When running with a/n inert/drill round over your head was common punishment.
When live rounds were fired from 105mm howitzers from the Carleton Officers Mess in Gagetown by a retiring Gunner.
You did "rifle PT" with an FNC1.
The 'fire watch sentry' sat beside a camp fire in the middle of your tent group.
You threw Heineken "green grenades" at the Brigade Commander as he crawled through the obstacle course you had helped construct outside the BFOM.
You remember what the "Sperm Palace" was in Lahr.
You had a girlfriend who was a Gateguard in Lahr or Baden who had never served a day in uniform. 
You were issued 'Dance Cards" for use at your Spring Ball.


----------



## Jungle

... you could tell that "whoooosh-whoooosh" was a man crawling and "whoosh-whoosh" was a moose walking on the PPS-15 radar.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Jungle said:
			
		

> ... you could tell that "whoooosh-whoooosh" was a man crawling and "whoosh-whoosh" was a moose walking on the PPS-15 radar.




Which was a big step up from the AN/PPS 4 and the T1 weapon sight and a few other _modern_ aids available to the Recce Pl some 45 to 50_ish_ years ago.


----------



## GAP

Eating C-rations in 1968 with a 1943 date stamp.....
   The Ham and Lima beans were still crappy, but the weiners & beans were prized!!


----------



## Northalbertan

Trocedaros in Lahr.
Base Defence Force.


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Spending a weekend in downtown Victoria, B.C. with $50 and still having money left over on Monday morning.


----------



## armyvern

MMMMmmmmm, bacon in a can.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Jammer said:
			
		

> Piss tubes in the trg area.



Piss tubes!

How about digging the latrines, and later when we became less gender specific, putting up hessian to give privacy.   ;D

Then filling them in and putting up signs: "FOUL GROUND"


Cutting foilage for camming vehicles.


----------



## The Bread Guy

- canned bacon, heated on top of a Coleman lantern (beat me to it, Vern)

- being amazed/pleased at how new your 8Lxxxx FN is

- getting dumped on for using Brasso on the gas plug


----------



## George Wallace

Jumping in your C/S at WTP and driving towards Petersville and turning right at the Ford (Pre Bridge days); then driving your C/S three km up the river to the next bridge and exiting with a spotlessly clean suspension.  (Always remember to pump up your "Submersion Hydralics"  ;D )


----------



## mariomike

George Wallace said:
			
		

> How about digging the latrines, and later when we became less gender specific, putting up hessian to give privacy.   ;D
> Then filling them in and putting up signs: "FOUL GROUND"



I read a funny story, I think told by General Patton, that during World War One French civilians thought one of those was an American grave, and decorated it with flowers.

Staying on topic, only in extreme cold weather, having to give a couple of strokes with the dole primer pump to start up the deuce and a halfs.


----------



## armyvern

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Then filling them in and putting up signs: "FOUL GROUND"



Gawd. How about actually being old enough to remember the time when we actually COULD DIG a trench ... only to discover that some asshole had previously placed a latrine at said location and had FAILED to place the sign ...

It was probably you!


----------



## George Wallace

CAT SANITATION        :camo:


----------



## 421_434_226

You not only know what a "pack how" is you also know how to dis and re assemble it.
You know how to bore sight the 106 recoiless and the 50 cal spotter


----------



## Old Sweat

George Wallace said:
			
		

> CAT SANITATION        :camo:



Is that when you lick your paws after you take a crap?


----------



## Jammer

Centurions at the tank park in Lahr.
Recce Sqn had an Air Troop.


----------



## vonGarvin

-  The updates to the various publications were sent to all the units, and the unit library had to manually insert them into said publications.
-  The signaller in the CP had to dial in CHU Canada to get the time signal to ensure that the time check was good.
-  You knew when someone was back from the ranges due to the redness and swelling under their right eye.


----------



## armyvern

Technoviking said:
			
		

> -  The updates to the various publications were sent to all the units, and the unit library had to manually insert them into said publications.



You worked in the section that worked the plates to order the pubs and their subsequent ammendments ... and shipped out those ammendments to all the plated Units and had to manually ammended the stock record cards to record all the movement to and fro. Fack.


----------



## medicineman

Technoviking said:
			
		

> -  You knew when someone was back from the ranges due to the redness and swelling under their right eye.



Ahh, chipmunk cheeks, how I miss those days...hey, speaking of which, screwing around with someone's gas regulator AND OR gas piston to accentuate said cheeks.

If you were a guy wearing combat bras in the field, you had a C2 and not moobs.

MM


----------



## armyvern

medicineman said:
			
		

> If you were a guy wearing combat bras in the field, you had a C2 and not moobs.



Too true!! 

 :rofl:


----------



## George Wallace

- You were the guy who ran off all the unit Routine Orders on the Gestetner Machine.

- You drank your coffee to the "NATO Standard".

- There was a beer machine in the Mess Hall.


----------



## medicineman

George Wallace said:
			
		

> - You were the guy who ran off all the unit Routine Orders on the Gestetner Machine.



Then sat around sniffing the RO's for an hour until they dried off...

MM


----------



## George Wallace

- The "Blue Ray Machine".   ;D


----------



## medicineman

Artillery officers could earn pilot wings.

MM


----------



## Old Sweat

You are really freaking old if you can remember when . . .

the artillery considered ear protection and sun glasses signs of weakness.

the open field to the north of the H Lines in Gagetown was used as a landing strip by the AOP Troop.

parade squares were not expedient parking lots.

one year the plastic water bottle was the major piece of equipment issued to the regular army.


----------



## Spanky

George Wallace said:
			
		

> - There was a beer machine in the Mess Hall.


Wasn't so long ago you could have one in the mess for when the bar was closed   

I remember using boot blackner to dress up our vehicle tires before a parade, and being able to run our  own body shop as part of post-ex vehicle maintenance.  Just for minor bumps and bruises you understand.


----------



## medicineman

Rum ration without having to submit a private member's bill through Parliament...

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy

A couple of more come to mind:

- siliconing, not shining, your combat boots
- rolling up the metal-tabbed ends of the webbing cross straps in the buckle so the strap didn't hang loose while hearing you'd eventually get 64-pattern webbing


----------



## observor 69

Gen. Allard speaks to the airmen and airwomen at RCAF Station 4 Wing wearing the new green uniform and a Sam Browne belt.  :nod:


----------



## garb811

When the merit list was confidential and you could actually be surprised by a promotion.

When you needed at least an 8.2 to be in the running for the a/m promotion.

When the most eagerly awaited document in the Unit was the "yellow pages" during the APS so you could see who was posted and/or promoted.

When you got your field pay in cash to hide it from your wife and when you left the pay table, you took two paces to the right in order to hand all of that field pay, plus some, over in order to settle the chit you had accumulated in the mess.

For MPs, you know what the "3 Fs" are and have done them yourself.

Doing research on microfiche.


----------



## armyvern

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> You are really freaking old if you can remember when . . .
> 
> the artillery considered ear protection and sun glasses signs of weakness.



You know you're a dinosaur when these were the sunglasses that us suppies had to keep under lock and key from all those newbies stressing out about needing the LCF in downtown Pet at Itchys & Scratchys on a weekend ...


----------



## The Bread Guy

Curious - did you stock the moustaches, too?


----------



## vonGarvin

garb811 said:
			
		

> When you got your field pay in cash to hide it from your wife and when you left the pay table, you took two paces to the right in order to hand all of that field pay, plus some, over in order to settle the chit you had accumulated in the mess.


:rofl:

Oh, that takes me back!


----------



## armyvern

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Curious - did you stock the moustaches, too?



Only for the pilots.

BUT, we were willing to sell those moustaches to all the troops who were heading to Itchys and Scratchys (Sassys) over the weekend with their great 

"Hi, my name is Tom and I am a pilot; Wanna f---? How do you like me so far?" 

lines ...


----------



## Loachman

Wrong kind of moustache.


----------



## vonGarvin

- You know what "Sassy's" and "Pizza Roma" was, and where they were
- You can't figure out how to take the liner out of the current issue helmet so you can use it as a wash basin


----------



## armyvern

Loachman said:
			
		

> Wrong kind of moustache.



That matters not; the local depositories didn't know the difference.


----------



## vonGarvin

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> That matters not; the local *depositories * didn't know the difference.


:rofl:


----------



## armyvern

Technoviking said:
			
		

> :rofl:



Here's one just for you ...  

You remember and have actually met shack-rat Ellen in The 2 RCR lines.

OR ...

... when mortars were where they actually belonged.  >


----------



## medicineman

With their pestles?

MM


----------



## vonGarvin

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Here's one just for you ...
> 
> You remember and have actually met shack-rat Ellen in The 2 RCR lines.


 :-X


			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> OR ...
> 
> ... when mortars were where they actually belonged.  >


-Memos were filled out on a form (press hard, three copies)
-Your company clerk used a typewriter


----------



## Gunner98

There was a one-armed bandit/slot machine in the field (officers') mess.  You took your formal mess kit on exercise in Germany for a formal, field mess dinner under canvas, as well as a suit so you could go out for supper enroute to the Reeperbahn or the Wall with a Padre or two in tow.


----------



## Old and Tired

For all the Rad Ops 211 (the real trade) you remember what tuning and loading is and you have your own alignment screw driver for a TD660 out of the old radio relay van.

You walk into the museum in Kingston and realise that you trained on almost every piece of Radio Gear they have.

You remember how to set up the blocks in a NESTOR, and VINSON was new fangled technology when it was introduced.


----------



## armyvern

When the word *snowball* reminds you of bier und fritz mit mayo.


----------



## vonGarvin

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> When the word *snowball* reminds you of bier und fritz mit mayo.


Mmm...."Pommes" (pronounced "Pommus").  "This is a snowball alert...."


----------



## Old Sweat

You remember when Quick Train was the bug out order, not Snowball.

You barely remember (because of severely damaged brain cells) the 4 Brigade officers' parties at the end of the annual Sennelager Concentrations. At these events alcohol abuse came perilously close to a full contact sport.


----------



## medicineman

Technoviking said:
			
		

> :-X-Memos were filled out on a form (press hard, three copies)
> -Your company clerk used a typewriter



You yourself know what a typewriter is, and how to set and use one both manual and electric.

MM


----------



## Fishbone Jones

You would remember to press the mouth piece against your chest, before pushing the pressel switch, when Control came over the air with "Tune antennaes". Of course that was after you swung the needle and locked the knob.

Sending the noob for a can of zero beats for the 510 set.

Knowing that the spare tire bin on the Ferret only held 22 cans of beer and you and the driver would have to drink those two leftovers before heading out.

Competitions to see which team could set up a Marquis tent the fastest.

Troop rest areas in the 'buttons'

Cleaning the suspension on the Centurion before they put the new wash rack  by the R&G club in Lahr.

Seeing a 105mm HESH standing nose first in the amnesty box at the ammo compound (across from the wash rack)

When you get the Sqn's newest tank and it's two years older than you (51-81355)


----------



## Gunner98

If you were on armed sentry on a train to/from REFORGER and enjoyed working/eating in the kitchen car.  If you ever gave the Train Commander's briefing:

Beginning with "Nobody gets on the f'ing train"...and...ending with "get on the f'ing train."


----------



## Edward Campbell

Reporting SOXMIS cars ...


----------



## George Wallace

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Reporting SOXMIS cars ...



We called them SMELEM cars.


----------



## George Wallace

Spanky said:
			
		

> Wasn't so long ago you could have one in the mess for when the bar was closed



I'll send you a Roundtrip Memo explaining that the Beer Machine was in the "Eating" Mess Hall.  The one in the Mess was a bonus as well.



			
				Spanky said:
			
		

> I remember using boot blackner to dress up our vehicle tires before a parade, and being able to run our  own body shop as part of post-ex vehicle maintenance.  Just for minor bumps and bruises you understand.



We used Diesel to make our vehicles look clean during the GOC Inspection and Roll Past.  


Or the 4 CMBG Comd stoping in front of a Svc Bn Diesel POD during GOCs and yelling "Gas, Gas, Gas!" and the crusty old Cpl responding with: "No Sir. Diesel."   ;D


----------



## Spanky

Used to love driving the 3/4 CP with the metre long shift lever.  Slow as hell, but could go through anything.


----------



## wildman0101

kit issue
y-strap webbing (yup)
kfs (yup) hated those 
ended up puchaseing a dutch pocket knife with all the above
butter (saved for coleman issue stove) pump
mustache (wax) calvalry tradition)(less to shave) lol
sides it looked cool back in the day
btr/brdm russian eqiv of m113 apc ?????
mexican overdrive (did that petawawa) 
in an m113 queen mary(down the hill to training area)
wet messes (training area) sqn smokers?????
skyhook anybody???? 
                best regards 
                  scoty


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Just thought of the most basic one:
> 
> You have a mustache on purpose because you like how it looks, not because of a contest to try to intentionally look ridiculous.



 :rage:


----------



## SeanNewman

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> :rage:



Hey, Sir, the truth hurts.

I'm sorry, but if you have a moustache in 2010 you are likely not born in the 70s or later, and thus are exactly who this thread is targeted at  :nod:  Unless as mentioned you are wearing it as part of a contest to see who will look the cheesiest (which again, if it offends you puts you exactly at past your expiry date as per this thread 

The days of Burt Reynolds driving a Trans Am and Tom Selleck driving a Ferrari are long gone...time to move on.  If you have a moustache right now, this is how silly you look to anyone born in the 1970s or later:







Just let it go, man, let it go.


----------



## garb811

Ahh...typewriters.  Counting the letters in a word, dividing by half and then backspacing that number to centre justify.  Then having some brainiac move to left justified as soon as computers became widespread.


----------



## dapaterson

I worry about men that can find at a moment's notice naked pictures of Burt Reynolds.


Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## wildman0101

yup definately past my expiriy date.......
still have the moustache
still twirling cavalry style (wax)
like wayyyyyyyyyyyyy back in the day
quite frankly im damn proud 
anyways 
anyone found the sky hook im looking
for.....need it to reverse transverse 
the radio unit on my ferrett scout car
220 to 110... voltage wise...
and am also looking for a slip differential
for my fluid coupling... said same scout car
and a pam on how to iniatiate....
              scoty b


----------



## Pusser

Had to throw in a few Navy ones:

Know the location of Burma Road.
Kippers for breakfast.
Red Lead (again for breakfast).
"A system SHOOT!" (followed by silence) "Open all keys.  Close all keys.  A system SHOOT!" (repeat as necessary).
Wheelhouse three decks below.
Standing watch on the pilotage in force 10. 
Trying to watch a movie when the projector keeps falling over.
Cursing when the helicopter actually works because then there were no pilots to run the projector.
Red Sea Rig every night
Actually knowing how to use a sextant.
Actually using a sextant because you really needed to know where you were.
LORAN C
OMEGA
DECCA!!!
Japanese glass fish balls
Having all sorts of weapon systems "for exercise purposes" that in reality we could only dream about.
Knowing which switches on the panel actually did something and wondering what all the other ones ever did.
Beer in the canteen at the East Coast Damage Control School
Fighting fires in huge vats of stove oil that were lit by pouring in ladles of burning gasoline
Tucking your pants into your socks to make you invincible during Action/Emergency Stations (wait, we still do that)


----------



## armyvern

When you actually owned that Burt Reynolds issue of _Playgirl_.


----------



## OldTanker

Some more pleasant reminders of being past my expiry date:

*RP4s - loved the canned pineapple, hated the Jambalaya, but lots of fun when thrown unopened into a fire
*3.5" rocket launcher, in two pieces
*dopey cravats in regimental colours, worn with work dress AND combats
*ponchos that doubled as shelters, in the days before rain suits
*four cans of beer fit just right in a '54(?) pattern ammo pouch
*having soldiers in your troop/platoon with WWII medals, in my case from both sides!


----------



## SeanNewman

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I worry about men that can find at a moment's notice naked pictures of Burt Reynolds.  Not that there's anything wrong with that...



Touchee!  The truth is a bit less exciting though, I think I just Googled "cheesy moustache" or "silly moustache" or something like that.


----------



## gaspasser

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The old jeeps had a foot starter, the deuces had a hand starter on the shift tower.


You're correct...it was the 5 ton gassers that started with a foot switch...blame it on the grey matter getting greyer....there's already too much junk in there anyways!!        ;D


----------



## vonGarvin

-You seem to remember that the deuces had a foot starter  >


----------



## George Wallace

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> You're correct...it was the 5 ton gassers that started with a foot switch...blame it on the grey matter getting greyer....there's already too much junk in there anyways!!        ;D



- 5th amd 6th gears were reversed betweem the 5 Ton Gassers and 5 Ton Diesels.


----------



## gaspasser

George Wallace said:
			
		

> When Gate Guards were real Guards, not monuments.
> 
> When Centurions were tanks and not monuments.
> 
> When "Mexican Overdrive" was not a good thing.
> 
> When RCD Hill had a T-Junction at the bottom.



...and it caused a tremendous amount of pain waiting for the slower ones to catch up.....and down...up...and down... :threat:


----------



## gaspasser

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> -Lining up to get pay, with cash money.  One confused dimwit, with the lock box of cash and a paper with confused information.  Two MPs on either side (Always reg force) that had funny 13 year old moostashes, yet can stand at ease with such authority.
> -Cigarette Lighter in vehicles
> -Ashtrays in the mess
> -PT with issued Green Running shoes, regimental T-Shirt and Shorts.  Started with the most Hungover guy, ordered to give the stretches, and the run staring with a few guys having to put out smokes.
> -Going to the mess, before doing absolutely anything that involved non military involvement.
> -Stressed about who will be the next Mess Association Prezzy.


Seems like this is my era...pay parades were on their way out when I was just a young-ling soldier....
It didn't pay to be the most hungover guy in Circus Battalion...you usually honked up or down RCD hill..    :blotto:


----------



## George Wallace

- Best cure for a Hangover was "Pounding the Parade Square". - Author (RSM) unknown.


----------



## gaspasser

So, you know you're getting old when...you scratch your head because some newb is whining about getting good or bad wi-fi coverage for his internet on his laptop while attending BMQ in the MEGA     ???     :blotto:

In Cornwallis, my parents were lucky if they got two phone calls from the ONE pay phone in the barracks...and I lived in Halifax!  One to say I got there and one to invite them for my graduation.   :yellow:

My brother in law just went thru BMQ at 40 and told me it was a laugh! And he had a hard time dealing with the young idiots on is course.   I was 22 and Cornwallis nearly killed me.  Combat Arms platoon, after we got our FNs, we didn't know what walking was??!!


I'm sure I speak for some of the older ones here when I say... "WTF"  {I would have spelled it out for the really older ones, but I'm afraid it won't be PC and I'd offend someone}  Which again would be followed by a "WTF"

The old school guard keeps the new ones in line.   iper:


----------



## dogger1936

Thermal pointer tells me theres something warm in that woodline.........


----------



## Kat Stevens

The Starlight Scope was a piece of cutting edge technology straight out of Buck Rogers.


----------



## SeanNewman

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> ...and it caused a tremendous amount of pain waiting for the slower ones to catch up.....and down...up...and down... :threat:



That's still the same today.  It's amazing how much it burns the thighs to run up it _backwards_, though.

Still, I'll take RCD Hill over the hill going into Meaford anyday!


----------



## Teeps74

Ohhh, that Meaford hill... I know it all too well. As a candidate on ISCC back in the day, and again running my candidates up and down it later on.


----------



## armybuck041

- When the Info Board at the Entrance to the Base QM was more likely to tell you what was "In Stock".
- Kit DAG for Africa consisted of a 2 Quart Canteen.
- Radios were "CAUTION: Two Man Lift" and located in the furthest spot away from the opening in the vehicle.
- Siphoning Fuel out of "Dead Heads" in the VOR was the normal way to fuel the one working vehicle.
- Dear John Letters were read over the Regt Admin Net during Fall Ex, by the Duty NCO back at the Unit over one of those "Two Man Lift" Radios that were part of the Duty Center.
- Smokers made fun of the Section non-Smoker and routinely "Hot Boxed" the Track, while listening to Hockey Night in Canada on the "Two Man Lift" Radio.
- The Section Cook actually cooked the Crew Served Meal, and not just boiled water for Rations.
- Loading the Section Weapons in your POMV during a Bug Out, as the Vault and Veh Park were on different ends of the Base.
- You consider an American Jacket Liner "Gucci Kit".
- A Boiling Vessel was urban legend unless you were in the Armoured Corps.


----------



## GAP

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The Starlight Scope was a piece of cutting edge technology straight out of Buck Rogers.



And worked like a piece of shit.....you were better off using your normal night vision. We had a guy shoot a 2 ft high tree because he said he watched it creep forward to our listening post position....Amazing shot from the hip... ;D


----------



## armyvern

GAP said:
			
		

> And worked like a piece of shit.....you were better off using your normal night vision. We had a guy shoot a 2 ft high tree because he said he watched it creep forward to our listening post position....Amazing shot from the hip... ;D



LOL. I watched a skunk approach one night while I was on sentry --- the little shit approached, looked up at me, sniffed, walked over my combat boots ... and waddled away ... I walked away with happy thoughts that the outcome could have been much worse ... without LBD participating in the ex.  ;D


----------



## Northalbertan

How about walking from the Kasserne to the Flugplatz on Schwartzwald Strasse, stopping at every gasthaus on the way for a Kleins bier.  I don't think we made it half way back before having to call a taxi.  Man there were a lot of Gasthaus's in Lahr.


----------



## George Wallace

Northalbertan said:
			
		

> How about walking from the Kasserne to the Flugplatz on Schwartzwald Strasse, stopping at every gasthaus on the way for a Kleins bier.  I don't think we made it half way back before having to call a taxi.  Man there were a lot of Gasthaus's in Lahr.



The girls and price of biere in "The Bunker".


----------



## Northalbertan

More Lahr.  Meissenheim Beach.


----------



## Northalbertan

And a barracks box full of ice and green grenades.


----------



## George Wallace

Boeselager training running from the gym, through Hugsweier, up Tit Hill and then back.  Or running the hills from the Kasserne gym to Reichenbach and back.


----------



## George Wallace

Northalbertan said:
			
		

> More Lahr.  Meissenheim Beach.




Fasching.......Dirty Thursday.


----------



## Edward Campbell

... when you remember when Lahr was an obscure little Air Force base somewhere in the depths of South Germany, of no interest to soldiers.


----------



## Northalbertan

Still my favorite holiday...


----------



## George Wallace

1 (F) Wing, Marville, France
2 (F) Wing, Grostenquin, France
1 Air Div HQ, Metz, France
3 (F) Wing, Zweibrücken, W Germany
4 (F) Wing, Baden-Soellingen, W Germany



RCAF/CFB Summerside.


All the CFS in DEW, Pine Tree and Mid Canada Lines.


----------



## SeanNewman

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ...Dirty Thursday.



Thursday is still dirty to troops who go to Afghanistan but it's called something different.

And an entirely different kind of dirty that is likely not as much fun.


----------



## dapaterson

The Fantasian Army.


And the ultimate work of fiction: Corps 86.


----------



## vonGarvin

-The Soviet Army was your "OPFOR" in your Op Orders on FTX.
-RCD Hill was known as 8 CH Hill (complete with T-Junction at the bottom)


----------



## George Wallace

Technoviking said:
			
		

> -The Soviet Army was your "OPFOR" in your Op Orders on FTX.
> -RCD Hill was known as 8 CH Hill (complete with T-Junction at the bottom)



And the Fort Garry Horse were stationed in Petawawa before that.


----------



## Edward Campbell

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The Fantasian Army.
> 
> 
> And the ultimate work of fiction: Corps 86.



... when you remember 30 (BR) Corps


----------



## Old Sweat

and your personal library included such classics as Canadian Army Manual of Training (CAMT) 1-8, The Infantry Brigade Group in Battle, Part 1, Tactics; CAMT 2-2, Drill, All Arms; CAMT 4-3-3, Artillery Training, Duties at RHQ and the Guns; and last, but not least, CAMT 7-45, Infantry Section Leading and Platoon Tactics. And then, there were the annual comments of the examining board that marked the Lieutenant to Captain and Captain to Major promotion exams. The board, I fear, lacked both a sense of humour and the human touch. But then, so did most of the upper echelons of the army in those days.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> and your personal library included such classics as Canadian Army Manual of Training (CAMT) 1-8, The Infantry Brigade Group in Battle, Part 1, Tactics; CAMT 2-2, Drill, All Arms; CAMT 4-3-3, Artillery Training, Duties at RHQ and the Guns; and last, but not least, CAMT 7-45, Infantry Section Leading and Platoon Tactics. And then, there were the annual comments of the examining board that marked the Lieutenant to Captain and Captain to Major promotion exams. The board, I fear, lacked both a sense of humour and the human touch. But then, so did most of the upper echelons of the army in those days.




But the good part was that most of those little, thin, cheap, shirt pocket sized, unilingual pamphlets were both terse and chock-a-block full of useful, accurate information. Many of us used to rip them apart - they were "drop accountable," written off in issue - and keep just the bits (tables of data, mostly) that we had't memorized or, as in the case of orders for a demolition guard commander, were so important that simple memorization wasn't sufficient - and stapled them back together into a _crap-house reader_ which could be consulted when confronted with such vexing questions as how many steel pickets per 100 yards of fencing.


Edit: I made a typo in "chock" which resulted in just four letters and a word that the filter made into ****  :-[


----------



## MARS

Your first ship was commissioned under a King.


----------



## mikeninercharlie

Arriving in an "operational theatre" in a Boeing 707 while wearing number 3s ( jacket and tie), 
Leaving my Russian fur hat in the AMU in Ottawa, while my great coat was last seen in the AMU in Lahr 
Travelling 100 miles across the desert to Ismaiia on a nasty bus that make the airfield buses in KAF look like luxury coaches.
Reporting to Latif's Victory Shop to have your Indian Bush Dress tailored (badges, shirt sleeves shortened, zipper and creases sewn into the trouser) 
Getting measured up for hand made desert boots that were delivered in 48 hours!
Lining up for Piastre Pay 
Watching American Graffiti in the open air movie theatre with the Polish Log Bn soldiers - a whole lot better that their choice  - The Great Patriotic War!
Hitching a ride on the honey wagon pulled by a donkey named Zubrick.  ;D


----------



## GAP

Watching John Wayne in Green Beret in the open air movie theatre with incoming mortars every 15-20 minutes or so....you could tell from the thump and whistle where they were going to land....the docks mostly....so nobody moved, we were having too much fun watching John Wayne  ;D


----------



## SeanNewman

M9C,

I can't help but notice that your avatar looks less like Bellerophon riding Pegasus than a flying pig (?)


----------



## Kat Stevens

Nice one Mikey!


----------



## The Bread Guy

Bridget the Midget in Wainwright?


----------



## George Wallace

Park Hotel

Wainwright Hotel


----------



## Edward Campbell

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> But the good part was that most of those little, thin, cheap, shirt pocket sized, unilingual pamphlets were both terse and chock-a-block full of useful, accurate information. Many of us used to rip them apart - they were "drop accountable," written off in issue - and keep just the bits (tables of data, mostly) that we had't memorized or, as in the case of orders for a demolition guard commander, were so important that simple memorization wasn't sufficient - and stapled them back together into a _crap-house reader_ which could be consulted when confronted with such vexing questions as how many steel pickets per 100 yards of fencing.
> 
> 
> Edit: I made a typo in "chock" which resulted in just four letters and a word that the filter made into ****  :-[




I don't feel bad after seeing this, extracted from the _Globe and Mail_:

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/books/the-typo-that-pulped-7000-books/article1538567/


> The typo that pulped 7,000 books
> *Australian publisher destroys cookbook for recipe that called for ‘freshly ground black people*
> 
> An Australian publisher is reprinting 7,000 cookbooks over a recipe for pasta with “salt and freshly ground black people.”
> 
> Penguin Group Australia's head of publishing, Bob Sessions, acknowledged the proofreader for the Pasta Bible should have picked up the error, but called it nothing more than a “silly mistake” ...




Makes "chock" look a wee bit better.


----------



## vonGarvin

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Bridget the Midget in Wainwright?


"Mumbles" in Nicosia?


----------



## Edward Campbell

The _Black Angus_ in San Juan, Puerto Rico!

See!?! I do remember something from Staff College. Take that BGen whatever-your-name-was.


----------



## George Wallace

Sign on club cloakroom wall in Lahr:  "We don't hang our Coates here."


----------



## cavalryman

Boy... when I can relate to most of the last 13 pages, and most of that brings back actual memories, like driving by Tiffany's twice a day, to and from the Airfield (and I never left my jacket there, let alone my Coates), the security briefings on arriving in Lahr, complete with photos of communist agents, whom you'd end up seeing protesting at the airfield gates on schedule, or the little old lady with the sausage stand ready and waiting when the troop & track train pulled into the station near Hohenfels at o'dark-thirty in the morning.... and raiding the PX so badly that when the battalion paraded the next day, only the newbies to Germany weren't in US rubberized rain gear, which was worn from the CO & RSM on down.  I'm gettin' old.........


----------



## Spanky

Aw yes, Tiffany's.  Interesting place...... so I heard.


----------



## Pusser

Then there was the Hug 'n' Slug in Barrie, but my favourite was always Mrs Edgars Muddy Water Tavern and Home for Wayward Girls!


----------



## armyvern

Pusser said:
			
		

> Then there was the Hug 'n' Slug in Barrie, but my favourite was always Mrs Edgars Muddy Water Tavern and Home for Wayward Girls!



Home for Wayward Women.

Awesome wings.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Riverview Arms

Cosmopolitan

Canoe Factory

Hilltop Pub

==========================

Oakroom

Pioneer Club/Camelot

==========================

Blue Mountain/Greenwich Legion # 87  (Browns Corner)


----------



## PPCLI Guy

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Hey, the truth hurts.
> 
> If you have a moustache right now, this is how silly you look to anyone born in the 1970s or later:
> 
> Just let it go, man, let it go.



Hmmm.

Perhaps I will rely on the posting gods here....

Or perhaps, hope against hope, you are a rugby player...

Perhaps I will reflect on the basic emo-ness of "youtts today" (chanelling Officer Krupsky...)

Or perhaps I may even show some dignity and not respond...

No, on the whole, I believe I will bide my time instead.  

 :clubinhand:


----------



## armyvern

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> No, on the whole, I believe I will bide my time instead.
> 
> :clubinhand:



No doubt while growing said moustache.  ;D


----------



## marshall sl

mikeninercharlie said:
			
		

> Arriving in an "operational theatre" in a Boeing 707 while wearing number 3s ( jacket and tie),
> Leaving my Russian fur hat in the AMU in Ottawa, while my great coat was last seen in the AMU in Lahr
> Travelling 100 miles across the desert to Ismaiia on a nasty bus that make the airfield buses in KAF look like luxury coaches.
> Reporting to Latif's Victory Shop to have your Indian Bush Dress tailored (badges, shirt sleeves shortened, zipper and creases sewn into the trouser)
> Getting being measured up for hand made desert boots that were delivered in 48 hours!
> Lining up for Piastre Pay
> Watching American Graffiti in the open air movie theatre with the Polish Log Bn soldiers - a whole lot better that their choice  - The Great Patriotic War!
> Hitching a ride on the honey wagon pulled by a donkey named Zubrick.  ;D


   What year was that? Sounds like 78. I was there March 1 to Aug 31 78.


----------



## PMedMoe

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Home for Wayward Women.
> 
> Awesome wings.  ;D



Pretty sure my t-shirt says "girls", but yes, awesome wings!


----------



## armyvern

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Pretty sure my t-shirt says "girls", but yes, awesome wings!



Oh, it does. But, I've graduated to 'wimmin' status.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh, it does. But, I've graduated to 'wimmin' status.  ;D



But......I don't wanna grow up!   :crybaby:


----------



## GAP

> Quote from: PPCLI Guy on Yesterday at 21:09:58
> 
> No, on the whole, I believe I will bide my time instead.
> 
> :clubinhand:





			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> No doubt while growing said moustache.  ;D



Ahhhh...crap....will you quit throwing around those lightening bolts.....do you realize the mess you create when you splatter negligent officers all over marble floors, etc........just a friggin' mess..!!!  ;D


----------



## Tank Troll

The snake pit in the Maritime club at happy hour 
C   Force!
C   Force!
C   Force!
22? F*** you!
403? Blow me!
And the rest can get bent too!

The Tav in Lhar, best burgers in NATO by AL

Having the first Leopard with a cracked hull in 87 in Gagetown...........then seeing it in Afghanistan in 07 (with the weld down the side at the rear still)

Getting a new Leo I out of War stock in 87 with only 10 km on it.


----------



## George Wallace

Playing MYA or Liar's Dice with Al and Momma, sometimes Barry, at the Taverne.


----------



## dapaterson

The Roslyn.


----------



## gun plumber

When all the stuff you would put on your face has been deemed so carcinogenic that most 3 world countries won't even use it.
When "gucci kit" was a US jacket liner and the then mythical IPE bag
You remember the Urban legend about the Brit who tried to run across the buffalo paddock in Wx
You can fit more stuff in your buttpack than most can fit in a ruck
You now require a driver because your only qualified to drive "monuments"
You remember screaming "Budget Cut!" on exercise


----------



## SeanNewman

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> No doubt while growing said moustache.  ;D



To cause the offence it has, obviously the thing is already grown.  I think you mean _twirling_ the super long corners of the moustache while making his master plan.


----------



## Tank Troll

Strippers on Friday in the Jr's in Calgary 
Female ones down stairs for the guys 
Male ones up stair for the ladies


----------



## Danjanou

You have fond memories of the basement Tiffs in Hugey. Actually like Woodstock if you can remember a night in Tiffs you probably weren't there.

Laughing at Yanks on exercise carrying their little plastic rifles. No real soldier would be caught dead with a mattel toy. 

You actually recognize a weapon you carried (I mean the actual one, serial number and all) on display in a museum.

You can (and do) perform a halt parade on a vehicle on display in the Canadian War Museum. (Not me  but someone on here and I have pics to prove it).

You're a display in said museum.

I fully admit to being past my prime. That would be the reason I pulled pole and now get to put (Ret'd) after my rank should I choose to do so (I don't). But as an old (we were in cadets together) friend put it better to be a has been than a never was. BTW ain't shaving off the moustache either.


----------



## vonGarvin

-when you find a picture of yourself in a book entitled "A pictoral history of the Canadian Army"  (I forget the page number, but I'm in there!)


----------



## 3RCRmom

: Hi can you tell me what your reference to O means? when you said " I start   repeating things in O groups?" Just curious cuz ive heard this in passing at other times..im not a member obviously but my son is. It would be great if you could spare a moment to fill me in. Thanks for your post it was funny. sincerely 3RCRmom  :yellow:


----------



## vonGarvin

3RCRmom said:
			
		

> : Hi can you tell me what your reference to O means? when you said " I start   repeating things in O groups?" Just curious cuz ive heard this in passing at other times..im not a member obviously but my son is. It would be great if you could spare a moment to fill me in. Thanks for your post it was funny. sincerely 3RCRmom  :yellow:


"Orders" Group.  Part of the grouping system.  The Orders Group is technically a grouping of commanders and key staff.  Other groups include the Reconnaissance Group and the Reconnaissance Party.  Which brings me to my next point:

-you're past expiry date when you know the members of the O Group, the R Group and the R Party!


----------



## CountDC

Technoviking said:
			
		

> - You know what "Sassy's" and "Pizza Roma" was, and where they were
> - You can't figure out how to take the liner out of the current issue helmet so you can use it as a wash basin




wait - it doesn't come out??

still reading through all the posts and am feeling just a bit old. I do remember the FN (great when the newbie complained about carrying the C7) and SMG, digging latrenes and cutting down trees to crouch over(supposed to be to crap in not set up a mg nest!), the ILTIS coming in (damn it actually had to clutch),  Green eggs and Ham Breakfast IMP, the mess tin for socks after they decided we shouldn't be eating from them, SNCO with pace stick in the field (used for smacking your ass down if you lifted it while stomache crawling), not standing in line for pay parade - doing the pay parade and telling people to shut their cake holes so we could hear the person in front of us ID themself (and closing the cash boxes when they didn't listen).  I also remember when leaders sent the troops through the food and pay lines first (Pte and Cpls first!!), rifles were kept in your locker and beer in your foot locker in the shack, "colourful" marching songs were encouraged (I wish that all the ladies...) and yes my old no longer used uniforms did out number my good uniforms until D9 took action (still have my ascot, wooly overcoat and a set of old combats that must have shrunk a lot  :-[). Smoking at my desk (when I was a smoker) and being ordered to the mess for a drink.  

Nice thing is I only feel a bit old as I see some really old ones here - putties?  Now that is old.   ;D


----------



## George Wallace

The "May Run" to PEI on Victoria Day Weekend, via CN Marine.


----------



## Tank Troll

C Sqn's Lobster runs to PEI


----------



## CountDC

garb811 said:
			
		

> Ahh...typewriters.  Counting the letters in a word, dividing by half and then backspacing that number to centre justify.  Then having some brainiac move to left justified as soon as computers became widespread.



Damn it - did you have to remind me??  

Formatting Letters (internal and external), memos, minutes, Messages and actually remembering how instead of looking it up.


----------



## George Wallace

Your Posting Message came off a teletype, not an email.


----------



## CountDC

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The Starlight Scope was a piece of cutting edge technology straight out of Buck Rogers.



and a pain to drag with you.


----------



## Pusser

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Riverview Arms
> 
> Cosmopolitan
> 
> Canoe Factory
> 
> Hilltop Pub
> 
> ==========================
> 
> Oakroom
> 
> Pioneer Club/Camelot
> 
> ==========================
> 
> Blue Mountain/Greenwich Legion # 87  (Browns Corner)



I can remember when the Canoe Factory was actually a canoe factory!


----------



## SeanNewman

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Your Posting Message came off a teletype, not an email.



There are some people on this board who may have received it carved in a stone tablet.


----------



## Tank Troll

Petamocto said:
			
		

> There are some people on this board who may have received it carved in a stone tablet.




:rofl:


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You have fond memories of the basement Tiffs in Hugey. Actually like Woodstock if you can remember a night in Tiffs you probably weren't there.
> 
> Laughing at Yanks on exercise carrying their little plastic rifles. No real soldier would be caught dead with a mattel toy.
> 
> You actually recognize a weapon you carried (I mean the actual one, serial number and all) on display in a museum.
> 
> You can (and do) perform a halt parade on a vehicle on display in the Canadian War Museum. (Not me  but someone on here and I have pics to prove it).
> 
> You're a display in said museum.
> 
> I fully admit to being past my prime. That would be the reason I pulled pole and now get to put (Ret'd) after my rank should I choose to do so (I don't). But as an old (we were in cadets together) friend put it better to be a has been than a never was. BTW ain't shaving off the moustache either.



There is a display case for both you and Bill at the museum in Gagetown...... ;D


----------



## Danjanou

Geez I hope not together. I refuse to be associated with someone who

a) almost gets himself blowed up on bridge demo

b) manages to get a picture taken of said event

c) carries said picture around with him showing it to anyone who wants to see ( or not)

d) uses said picture and his sad tail to impress young MUN undergrads on Gerorge St

and 

e) actually scores using said cheezy pick up line  and photo




Why couldn't there have been a photog present during the Aldershot Grenade incident? :'(


----------



## kratz

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Your Posting Message came off a teletype, not an email.



You know you are old when you worked with teletype. 
Message drafter? What's that? Oh! The private over there.  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Geez I hope not together. I refuse to be associated with someone who
> 
> a) almost gets himself blowed up on bridge demo
> 
> b) manages to get a picture taken of said event
> 
> c) carries said picture around with him showing it to anyone who wants to see ( or not)
> 
> d) uses said picture and his sad tail to impress young MUN undergrads on Gerorge St
> 
> and
> 
> e) actually scores using said cheezy pick up line  and photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why couldn't there have been a photog present during the Aldershot Grenade incident? :'(



Nah I was separate cases for you guys..... complete with the "In Case of War Break Glass"......................

 ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper

mariomike said:
			
		

> I looked that up. I assume this is it?:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1972_Aldershot_Bombing



I believe he refers to an incident at LFAA TC DET ALDERSHOT vice Aldershot, UK or am I mistaken there James?


----------



## Danjanou

Yup circa 1981  and involving the AMA (LFCA)  SYEP Bn

 SYEP Bn now there's a scary thought 4 actual companies in coveralls, cornflakes and old ammo boots.... and they gave them weapons :

BTW getting back on track here, you're past it when you can remember SYEP being called SSEAP


----------



## krustyrl

Was SYEP  before YTEP.?


----------



## Danjanou

I think so but they were really differnet programs. SYEP was for reservists. YTEP IIRC ( and if not I claim Mess Tin Syndrome) was Regulars


----------



## PMedMoe

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Was SYEP  before YTEP.?



Must have been.  I've heard of was one of the latter.


----------



## Pusser

Actually, YTEP were actually Class C Reservists brought into full time service as an employment program.  They were trained on Reg Force courses at Reg Force schools (back in the day when we kept all these things separate).  Many of them ended up transferring into the Regular Force at the end of their one year commitment.

SYEP was a Class B summer program run out of Reserve units.


----------



## krustyrl

Thanks


----------



## Hawk

You're past your expiry date if you remember:
-"Cornwallis Ho!"
-Captain Paul near having a heart attack at morning divisions because there were black lace panties up the flag pole.
-Living in a cabin in Wren Block
-Being called Wren
-Night Study because you didn't increase your Morse Code copying skill to the required level for last week.
-Racal receivers, Adonis, teletype machines and -
-CFS Mill Cove - before the accommodation block was completely finished.

Hawk


----------



## armyvern

Hawk said:
			
		

> -Being called Wren



Or a CWAC (quack) in my case.


----------



## Hawk

Forgot the CWAC (Quack) and we called Airwomen WD's - they hated it!

Hawk


----------



## armyvern

Hawk said:
			
		

> Forgot the CWAC (Quack) and we called Airwomen WD's - they hated it!
> 
> Hawk



Which reminds me:

When your ID card actually carried your SIN number and your rank was followed by a "FEMALE".

LOL.

And the posting/course messages read: "Pte (FEMALE) Wightman, VL ..."


----------



## Hawk

Your official number was NOT your SIN - anyone as ancient as me remember theirs? I do!!

Hawk


----------



## PMedMoe

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Which reminds me:
> 
> When your ID card actually carried your SIN number and your rank was followed by a "FEMALE".



I had a friend who though his said MAN because he was born in Manitoba.   ;D



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And the posting/course messages read: "Pte (FEMALE) Wightman, VL ..."



Don't remember that, but I do remember Pte *(W)*.....  for the purpose of assigning quarters.


----------



## armyvern

Hawk said:
			
		

> Your official number was NOT your SIN - anyone as ancient as me remember theirs? I do!!
> 
> Hawk



Nah, I'm too young for _that_. While my dad had that memorized, I was diligently rattling off his name, rank, and social insurance number (426 011 ...) during drills in Lahr ~ just in case the big red machine came bounding across the Fulda gap.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> just in case the big red machine  came bounding across the Fulda gap.



When the big red machine DIDN'T mean the Hell's Angels


----------



## Fishbone Jones

When working on a CF 100 meant you were out on the apron servicing a Clunk. 8)

Not trying to figure out how to fill in a leave pass.


----------



## Old Sweat

Hawk said:
			
		

> Your official number was NOT your SIN - anyone as ancient as me remember theirs? I do!!
> 
> Hawk



Your service number began with an S (NCM) or Z (officer) or, if you were a nurse, N.


----------



## Edward Campbell

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Your service number began with an S (NCM) or Z (officer) or, if you were a nurse, N.




The second letter of your army service number told everyone at which PD (personnel depot) you had enlisted. There wasn't much rhyme or reason to the letter assignments. The exception was that a ZP or SP number indicated a member of the old, old _Permanent Force_ - someone who had enlisted before 1939!


----------



## PMedMoe

....when it took 16 pages to notice "expiriy" is spelled wrong.   :


----------



## George Wallace

You actually spent four years as a Pte.

A L/Cpl was GOD.

L/Cpls commanded tanks.

A car was a luxury that few could afford.

Officers drove VW Beetles, and the Troopers drove Dodge Chargers.

An expensive Stereo had a 12" Reel to Reel.

Beta was the best Video recorder.

Draft came in a twelve oz glass and the cost was 2 for a quarter.

The Arty Jrs in Pet attracted all the women from Renfrew County 

Chez Charles and Freddies were the places to be when all the Bars closed in Ont at 1230 AM.

Wed night was "Ladies Night" at the Wilno Tavern.


----------



## George Wallace

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ....when it took 16 pages to notice "expiriy" is spelled wrong.   :



Noticed that way back on page 1.     ;D


----------



## Occam

Hawk said:
			
		

> You're past your expiry date if you remember:
> -Night Study because you didn't increase your Morse Code copying skill to the required level for last week.
> -Racal receivers, Adonis, teletype machines and -
> -CFS Mill Cove - before the accommodation block was completely finished.
> 
> Hawk



You just brought back nightmares of CW tapes and Mod 28 keyboarding...    :'(

I can probably still tune a RACAL in my sleep, though...after having done it enough times.


----------



## krustyrl

Wilno Tavern...OMG now THAT brings me back in time.!!  Never would I have thought I would ever hear anything of that place on here.!  Thanks for the memory..     :nod:


----------



## armyvern

krustyrl said:
			
		

> Wilno Tavern...OMG now THAT brings me back in time.!!  Never would I have thought I would ever hear anything of that place on here.!  Thanks for the memory..     :nod:



I'll snap a pic of it for you on Friday night as I make my weekly trek back to Pet ... just to give you the tingley visual reminder.  >


----------



## George Wallace

Sounds like a pic of the Macy House .......  Embassy ......... Shots may be in order too. .......... as well a shot of the building out back.    >


----------



## krustyrl

Thanks Vern.!


----------



## armyvern

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sounds like a pic of the Macy House .......  Embassy ......... Shots may be in order too. .......... as well a shot of the building out back.    >



I was just back in behind there two weeks ago ... LMAO.  >


----------



## krustyrl

I have an interesting photo to submit on my post but it won't let me...grrrr.!!!!       :rage:


----------



## Hawk

Occam - I had the Racal that you had to tune, lock and whack it in just the right place on the right side to have it come in on frequency! Proud to have been a Sparker!!!

Weather tapes in the teletype room had to be handled carefully so you didn't break them. 

My official number began with W.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Sunday hangover soccer in Chilliwack.  It was something to do until the JRC opened at noon, the only bar open on Sunday.


----------



## gaspasser

...when you ask how ridiculous are people to actually worry themselves sick about being ready for BMQ..doing PT until they can't do it anymore...sleeping on floors to get ready for the field.

Whatever happened to showing up, having the shat scared out of your by the holy and mighty master corporal as he came towards you barking and yelling and fists all half cocked ready to strike?  
Whatever happened to having respect and fear all in one for the higher ranks?
Whatever happened to not calling a higher rank by his first name in front of others?
Whatever happened to NOT telling a higher rank {especially two up} to politely f&* off in front of many other higher ranks...for no particular reason?
Perhaps, it is time for some of us to pull the plug and say good night  ....when the time is right and there's good money in the bank..    :warstory:


----------



## Fishbone Jones

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Perhaps, it is time for some of us to pull the plug and say good night  ....when the time is right and there's good money in the bank..    :warstory:



Way ahead of you


----------



## dapaterson

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Sunday hangover soccer in Chilliwack.  It was something to do until the JRC opened at noon, the only bar open on Sunday.



No, there was the Beer Machine downstairs in the TV room of the Officer's Mess - anyone else remember scrounging change on a weekend AM to get a can of Kokanee?


----------



## Kat Stevens

Well, being as I was a sprog sapper at the time, and the O's mess was way on the other side of the forbidden zone from the 1 CER shacks, the JRC was the only bar in town for us on a Sunday, unless you wanted to go ALL the way across Keith Wilson Rd to the Cheam Centre.


----------



## dapaterson

But what about the Jolly Miller?  Once had a Sgt DS who was base duty Sgt for several months running - he declared the Miller to be part of the base, and therefore while our course was CB we could still go there to drink...


----------



## Kat Stevens

There was no Sunday opening for bars in BC until about '84, I think.  That's why every bar in Sumas and Lyndon had parking lots full of cars with CFB CHWK stickers on the windshield every Sunday afternoon.


----------



## dapaterson

Ah.  My time in BC was post that time... thank you for making me feel not quite so old...


----------



## Occam

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> There was no Sunday opening for bars in BC until about '84, I think.  That's why every bar in Sumas and Lyndon had parking lots full of cars with CFB CHWK stickers on the windshield every Sunday afternoon.



The liquor laws in BC actually changed during early 1986, in preparation for Expo '86.  The Fleet Club was the only place in town in Victoria, and the ladies would line up to be signed in by sailors willing to blow their hard earned cash plying the ladies with liquor.  Then, all of a sudden - the Fleet Club was a ghost town on Sunday nights...


----------



## Kat Stevens

That's right, the laws were changed because the govt of BC didn't want to look like a bunch of backwater yokels to all the Americans and Europeans who were expected to flock into Vancouver for expo 86.


----------



## SprCForr

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Sunday hangover soccer in Chilliwack.  It was something to do until the JRC opened at noon, the only bar open on Sunday.



Those were good times. Remember the fight to get that damn beer machine into the snakepit?


----------



## Kat Stevens

That was the Rumble in the BC Jungle for sure.  Then  the BCWO tried to regulate it so it could only be used when the bar was open, kind defeating the purpose.  

Here's another one: Reddi Hot ovens in the mess, before them newfangled microwaves.  The club sandwich fluctuated between awesome and gross dependent on beer intake.

$.50 glass of draft, $.25 at Happy Hour, a tray full for $5.00!


----------



## Gunner98

Deteriorated brain cell challenge, can you name these three bars:

1.  Club filled with UNB-F students part wait up the hill past campus, circa 1984.
2.  Retro disco in same vicinity as Tiffany's in Lahr- famous for DMark shot nights, circa 1987.  
3.  Strip club in downtown Brandon filled with German troops, circa 1994.

Final Jeopardy, name three strip clubs (other than Tiff's) within 5 kms of CFB Lahr, circa 1986.


----------



## Hawk

A strip club - in BRANDON??? (my home town). The church ladies in their pink pantsuits must have been incensed!! Tell me where it was!! Some of the Germans hung out at the ANAF in Brandon. My Dad, President at the time,fought those who would oppose inviting them to join.

A friend gave me this one this morning - you're really past your prime if you know the next words to this "You can get anything you want at . . . ."

I can go one better on beer prices. I remember Nicklers - draft for $.05 - upstairs in Club 44 Fridays.

Cheers -
Hawk


----------



## BernDawg

At Alice's restaurant!  ;D


----------



## dangerboy

Hawk said:
			
		

> A strip club - in BRANDON??? (my home town). The church ladies in their pink pantsuits must have been incensed!! Tell me where it was!!



The Keystone Motor Inn on 18th Street.  \


----------



## Gunner98

Does the Chestnut Club near UNB ring a bell, it is now closed.

As for Lahr I am not talking about the King's Club.  This one was disco long after disco stopped being cool.  Does Glory's ring a bell - you could see the sign from the highway just behind Tiff's.

As for Brandon ;D  http://www.cbc.ca/canada/story/1999/02/15/sex_brandon990215.html 
Sassy's at 156 9th Street, R7A 4A5 Brandon, MB  Still open I believe.  The Keystone makes two.

Anyone remember the ballet clubs near the Base in Lahr?


----------



## SeanNewman

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Does the Chestnut Club near UNB ring a bell, it is now closed.



At the beginning of last decade when I was on phase training, it was consistently be closed for 6 months due to being busted for underaged drinking, then open for a week and they would get caught again and repeat the cycle.


----------



## Gunner98

Petamocto said:
			
		

> At the beginning of last decade when I was on phase training, it was consistently be closed for 6 months due to being busted for underaged drinking, then open for a week and they would get caught again and repeat the cycle.



That was a tradition in the mid-1980s as well.  It is/was hard when U/NB allows/ed people go to university after grade 11.


----------



## Hawk

BernDawg - the 30 year old with us this morning just looked dumbfounded, not only when I could complete that, but we sang a bit of it for him!

2 strip clubs in Brandon - I'm impressed! It was such a dull place to grow up! Times change!!

Hawk


----------



## Jungle

... you had lunch at Ma McKenzie's... WITH Ma McKenzie's !!!


----------



## mariomike

Jungle said:
			
		

> ... you had lunch at Ma McKenzie's... WITH Ma McKenzie's !!!



Mom used to tell me, "Never eat at a place called 'Moms'."


----------



## George Wallace

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Does the Chestnut Club near UNB ring a bell, it is now closed.
> 
> As for Lahr I am not talking about the King's Club.  This one was disco long after disco stopped being cool.  Does Glory's ring a bell - you could see the sign from the highway just behind Tiff's.



The Chestnut Club was an Irish pub before it expanded into a club.  Before that it was The Canoe Factory, and before that it was a Canoe factory making one of the worlds best canoes.  

Your "Glory's" has gone through more name changes than years it was in existence.  At one time it was Disco 77, where you could get a descent steak if you didn't want to dance.


Next to Troccaderos was Rosie's.


----------



## Old Sweat

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Your "Glory's" has gone through more name changes than years it was in existence.  At one time it was Disco 77, where you could get a descent steak if you didn't want to dance.



I won't even ask what you could get if you wanted to dance.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> I won't even ask what you could get if you wanted to dance.  ;D



I think I remember a few couples sneeking out a door to the rear of the club as the evening progressed.


----------



## gaspasser

Jungle said:
			
		

> ... you had lunch at Ma McKenzie's... WITH Ma McKenzie's !!!



You remember where Ma Mackenzie's is/was...


----------



## kratz

You know you're past your prime when you are accepted into the legion more often than the mess.  ;D


----------



## Pusser

How about the gold painted seashells and fishy smell of (Mama) Camille's?


----------



## Occam

Pusser said:
			
		

> How about the gold painted seashells and fishy smell of (Mama) Camille's?



Ooooooooh, I could go for a two-piece right now....<drool>


----------



## FormerHorseGuard

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> You remember where Ma Mackenzie's is/was...



is that  the place that  was on highway  41 north of highway  7?
the walls were covered with slip ons?
i use to eat there as a kid . 
now gone


----------



## Pusser

There were a few around Halifax, but he classic one of which I speak was located under the foot of the old bridge on the Halifax side.  It was just outside the dockyard gate and "Mama" made sure that more than one drunken sailor made it home safe.  She actually got a commendation for it!


----------



## Occam

Pusser said:
			
		

> There were a few around Halifax, but he classic one of which I speak was located under the foot of the old bridge on the Halifax side.  It was just outside the dockyard gate and "Mama" made sure that more than one drunken sailor made it home safe.  She actually got a commendation for it!



Yes, I remember it well.  The other "Camille's" franchises were horrible, but I always remember getting a good feed before going back to the boat after a good run downtown!


----------



## Northalbertan

George Wallace said:
			
		

> The Chestnut Club was an Irish pub before it expanded into a club.  Before that it was The Canoe Factory, and before that it was a Canoe factory making one of the worlds best canoes.
> 
> Your "Glory's" has gone through more name changes than years it was in existence.  At one time it was Disco 77, where you could get a descent steak if you didn't want to dance.
> 
> 
> Next to Troccaderos was Rosie's.



Next to Rosie's was also the strip club Cherries.  The Madame, I mean manager, was Simone.


----------



## Northalbertan

How about the Adler Klaus country music Haus in Lahr.  The week long beach parties in the bar were famous.


----------



## Gunner98

Northalbertan said:
			
		

> Next to Rosie's was also the strip club Cherries.  The Madame, I mean manager, was Simone.



Well done, the other two I was trying to remember were the picolo bar outside the Hugsweier gate and the one that was down near the Bank of Montreal.  

Perhaps I am mistaken about the third one and I killed too many brain cells at all of the wonderful beer and wine fests. I can remember going to München (Munich) for Oktoberfest and sleeping on a park bench after trying to drink a litre of beer from each tent.  It would have been a comfortable sleep if not for the street sweepers and garbage trucks.

Anyone remember the Terrace?  Or going Kegling?


----------



## Jungle

FormerHorseGuard said:
			
		

> is that  the place that  was on highway  41 north of highway  7?
> the walls were covered with slip ons?
> i use to eat there as a kid .
> now gone



Yeah, that's the place... I drove in front of it a couple of years back and it had apparently been closed for a while.


----------



## Gunner98

Speaking of Kegling, who remembers bowling (or pin-setting) in the Cornwallis WO, Sgts and POs Mess?


----------



## OldSolduer

I bowled in the WO's and Sgts Mess in CFRS. 84-86 or so.


----------



## Jammer

The 106mm RR....i loved that.
FIRING!!!!.......STANDY BY......!!!!!


----------



## marshall sl

Egypt in 78,,  The 7 up Club, Blue Beret Club, The Mush, Sweet Water in, The Aussies Lackofnookylodge.  Cactus club in Tel Aviv and Bernie's Bottle Club


----------



## manhole

how many of you were issued a button stick?


----------



## Edward Campbell

fiddlehead said:
			
		

> how many of you were issued a button stick?



At least a couple of us remember them well ... along with the other _neat_ things in the 'holdall' including the 'housewife,' a safety razor and shaving brush and a 'darning ball' which wasn't really a _ball_ at all - it was a rather flattened ovoid - but there it was, all having to be cleaned, polished and laid out on our beds, six mornings a week.


----------



## Old Sweat

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> At least a couple of us remember them well ... along with the other _neat_ things in the 'holdall' including the 'housewife,' a safety razor and shaving brush and a 'darning ball' which wasn't really a _ball_ at all - it was a rather flattened ovoid - but there it was, all having to be cleaned, polished and laid out on our beds, six mornings a week.



Don't forget the metal wash basin, which also had to be polished. And who can forget using a razor blade to remove accumulated layers of wax from the barrack room floor, so you could start to build up fresh layers of wax all over again?


----------



## Edward Campbell

... and polishing the backs of buttons and the soles of boots, too!


Edit: typo


----------



## Tank Troll

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Well done, the other two I was trying to remember were the picolo bar outside the Hugsweier gate and the one that was down near the Bank of Montreal.
> 
> Perhaps I am mistaken about the third one and I killed too many brain cells at all of the wonderful beer and wine fests. I can remember going to München (Munich) for Oktoberfest and sleeping on a park bench after trying to drink a litre of beer from each tent.  It would have been a comfortable sleep if not for the street sweepers and garbage trucks.
> 
> Anyone remember the Terrace?  Or going Kegling?



I liked the Crash in Offenburge. I actually got carded in the Terrace!! because they thought I was under 18 and the laws were that any one under had to leave a Midnight.


I too passed out on a park bench in Munich, woke up when I felt a hand slide across my throat it was the Politzi checking my pulse to see if I was still alive then they just rolled me in to the recovery postion. I thought what the hell might as just stay here now.  :blotto:


----------



## Fishbone Jones

fiddlehead said:
			
		

> how many of you were issued a button stick?



......and the most of the other stuff ER and OS are speaking to.


----------



## OldSolduer

Remember the ball style cap with the fur thingy that you could fold down over your ears? And the winter hat that no one wore (Except 2 VP in winter 76/77).


----------



## SeanNewman

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> And the winter hat that no one wore (Except 2 VP in winter 76/77).



The only hat I was wearing then was my cap leaving the hospital after being born.  I guess I'm not past my "expiry date" (thread name) quite yet.


----------



## Rifleman62

Issued a button stick and a button brush (still have it to brush my beret) even though in a Rifle Regiment ("it on the list, so you get it")
Firing the 106 without ear defenders.
Striker test on the No36 grenade.
Loading a rocket on the 3.5, and pushing it past the locking latches, catching the No 1 unaware, the front suddenly pointing downward, and the rocket falling out of the front of the launcher.
Sten gun (and the Sterling) and Bren gun. Never burn your fingers twice on the ejection closing latch of the Bren.
Spare boots being_ inspected_ to make sure the bottoms were blackened, as ERC stated.
For former OR's: My Home in Amsterdam.
The girls riding bicycles in Holland in the 60's wearing leather micro mini skirts.


----------



## The Bread Guy

Principles of Instruction:  EPICUS


----------



## observor 69

Staying in the old "Union Jack" club, in a room with a plaque dedicating it to a sailor killed in WW1.
The cafeteria was out of WW11, bangers and mash, sweet dark beer.
When you could still get a good cuppa tea in London, now it seems they have gone to American coffee.

Loading the "Special Weapon" on a CF-104


----------



## Fishbone Jones

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Loading the "Special Weapon" on a CF-104



and neither confirming or denying that we had a 'special weapon' ;D


----------



## Old Sweat

It was common knowledge at the time that 4 CIBG and 1 Air Div both had special weapons, as did Air Defence Command here in Canada. The keystone army tactical manual, Canadian Army Manual of Training 1-8, The Brigade Group in Battle, Part I, Tactics, was based on the use of tactical nuclear weapons, and this was practiced on exercises in both Canada and Germany.


----------



## Fishbone Jones

I'm thinking more along the lines of Comox and Voodoos.


----------



## Old Sweat

I know that the forces did not go out of their way to publicize the presence of nuclear air-to-air missiles in Canada. I really have no first hand knowledge on this matter. Now, if you want to discuss dropping a tactical nuke from a British 8-inch Howitzer or a Canadian Honest John Rocket on a Motor Rifle or Tank Regiment, I can run through the battle procedure. That probably requires a get together and copious foamy goodies, however.


----------



## observor 69

"Beginning in December of 1962, the RCAF used its CF-104s to equip eight European-based squadrons of its No. 1 Air Division. Other CF-104s were assigned to the No. 6 OTU based at Cold Lake, Alberta. Apart from the operational conversion unit established at Cold Lake, Alberta in late 1961 (eventually redesignated No 417 Squadron), RCAF CF-104s were all committed to the support of NATO's nuclear deterrent mission in Europe."

http://rcaf.com/Archives/archivesDetail.php?The-CF-104-for-Canada-10

The idea that Canada was once armed with nuclear weapons is a fact that would be a surprise to many Canadians, who think of their country as a nation best known for its tradition of peacekeeping, and for its work in the United Nations. Nuclear weapons are something that Canadians associate with superpowers like the United States, or dictators such as Kim Jong-il of North Korea. Nevertheless, from 1945 to 1984, Canada faced the issue of whether it should have nuclear weapons. In fact, in 1963, Canada decided to acquire these weapons to fulfil commitments that it had made to its allies, including the United States. However, in the late 1960s, the government of Prime Minister Pierre Trudeau decided that it was no longer in Canada’s best interests to be a nuclear-armed nation. As a result, in July 1984, the last nuclear warheads available for use by the Canadian military were returned to the United States.

http://www.journal.forces.gc.ca/vol10/no1/08-trudgen-eng.asp


----------



## vonGarvin

-when you know that the name "Baden Guy" refers to a former deployment for the CF, and not some James Bond flick
-when you had to have your AWOL bag and get dressed in S-3s for sick parade, for the DSM's inspection.


----------



## wildman0101

snowball,,,,snowball,, snowball


----------



## BernDawg

You can remember the DJ at the Carlton Club stopping the music to announce a bug out for the 3rd BN.  :warstory:


----------



## Shamrock

You start repeating things in O Gps.


----------



## 211RadOp

When you find out you are the 132nd oldest in the fourth largest unit in the CF, and the youngest isn't 19 yet


----------



## Eye In The Sky

- Getting a new pair of ankle boots, and taking them to the cobbler to get them *double-souled and clickered*. 

- getting your DEU stuff from supply instead of ordering them from an Internet site, because there was no such thing as the Internet.

- seeing the Ops WO with this "suitcase phone" and not knowing what the word "cellular" meant when he said it.

- "cap, fuzzy, ridiculous" winter CF, russian looking hat

- being told you can NOT use BLACKHORSE...and switching to ORANGEF*CK instead (pissing off the BC yet again).


----------



## gaspasser

Northalbertan said:
			
		

> Next to Rosie's was also the strip club Cherries.  The Madame, I mean manager, was Simone.



...and you know this how.. ???     ???    ???
was in there once when I spent two weeks in Lahr...our only one night OUT...nice place..interesting movies on the big screen op:


----------



## 211RadOp

You actually understand the joke "What's yellow and sleeps six?"


----------



## PPCLI Guy

211RadOp said:
			
		

> You actually understand the joke "What's yellow and sleeps six?"



Amazingly enuf - I miss them.  Seemed that stuff actually got done in the patch back in those days (albeit by the junior member of the six...) as opposed to now.


----------



## Tank Troll

DAZZLE! DAZZLE! DAZZLE!


----------



## Northalbertan

Simian Turner said:
			
		

> Well done, the other two I was trying to remember were the picolo bar outside the Hugsweier gate and the one that was down near the Bank of Montreal.
> 
> Perhaps I am mistaken about the third one and I killed too many brain cells at all of the wonderful beer and wine fests. I can remember going to München (Munich) for Oktoberfest and sleeping on a park bench after trying to drink a litre of beer from each tent.  It would have been a comfortable sleep if not for the street sweepers and garbage trucks.
> 
> Anyone remember the Terrace?  Or going Kegling?




Club Terrace had the best new years eve parties.  The food at the restaurant downstairs wasn't bad either.  I lost my car for three days in Munchen  during octoberfest.  The most amazing thing about octoberfest?  How the hell do all those little women carry  that many large steins of Bier.


----------



## Pusser

Five in each hand and two in between.  Amazing!


----------



## Gunner98

Those two in between are of course steins (normally)!


----------



## wildman0101

comox,,,voodoo's,,,special weopons,,,, wsa ????? hmmmm sounds familiar
lmao cheers,,,
               scoty b


----------



## George Wallace

Nina Hagen

Nena

Falco

Spliff

BAP

Markus

Neu

Kraftwerk

Manfred Mann

Udo Lindenberg

Peter Schilling

Relax

Spider Murphy Gang

Trio

Scorpions

Karat


----------



## Fishbone Jones

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nina Hagen
> 
> Nena
> 
> Falco
> 
> Spliff
> 
> BAP
> 
> Markus
> 
> Neu
> 
> Kraftwerk
> 
> Manfred Mann
> 
> Udo Lindenberg
> 
> Peter Schilling
> 
> Relax
> 
> Spider Murphy Gang
> 
> Trio
> 
> Scorpions
> 
> Karat



Pfffttt. Amateurs, For true period musical history you need to have the vinyl copy of Gorilla from the The Bonzo Dog Doo-Dah Band, if only to hear John Wayne on xylophone and Adolf Hitler on vibes, during The Intro and the Outro cut.


----------



## LineJumper

"UN-BELT, UN-GAFF and COME DOWN!"


----------



## Danjanou

You know you are past your expiriy date when you served in an Infantry Bn Mortar Platoon  :-[


----------



## dangerboy

Danjanou said:
			
		

> You know you are past your expiriy date when you served in an Infantry Bn Mortar Platoon  :-[



Or a Pioneer or Anti-Armour Pl :'(


----------



## Edward Campbell

Or even worse: the MG Pl.


----------



## Kat Stevens

Or you can remember when Combat Engineers did other Combat Engineering stuff than EOD.  Mundane, low speed stuff like bridging, rafting, watermanship, etc.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Or you can remember when Combat Engineers did other Combat Engineering stuff than EOD.  Mundane, low speed stuff like bridging, rafting, watermanship, etc.



Water Supply, road ways.....  ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell

I remember when the Bn Tpt O was known as the MTO and the vehicle compound was the MT Compound.

Not too long before that, but not even Old Sweat was serving then, many units had two kinds of transport: animal and motor, and some units had more of the former than the latter. It was not until after about 1970 that someone finally amended CAMT 1-36, Staff Duties in the Field to remove the abbreviation for *P*rinciple *A*nimal *T*ransport *O*fficer (PATO).


----------



## George Wallace

When you know what a Bailey Panel is.


----------



## Nfld Sapper

George Wallace said:
			
		

> When you know what a Bailey Panel is.



Does that make me past my expiry date eventhough it was out of the system before I got in?


----------



## Danjanou

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> It was not until after about 1970 that someone finally amended CAMT 1-36, Staff Duties in the Field to remove the abbreviation for *P*rinciple *A*nimal *T*ransport *O*fficer (PATO).



As I remember it my Basic Mortar Course in 1980 still listed a mule for carrying the ammunition in the dismounted/man packed role. :


----------



## Old Sweat

And in1973 I did an attachment to the Italian First Mountain Artillery Regiment for its annual practice camp in the Alps in Northwestern Italy. Except for one of the batteries which was assigned to the AMF(L), the rest of the unit was pack artillery, with mule transport for the guns, command posts, ammunition and echelon.

But then, I also remember when infantry battalions also had a machine gun platoon in support company.


----------



## SeanNewman

Danjanou said:
			
		

> As I remember it my Basic Mortar Course in 1980 still listed a mule for carrying the ammunition in the dismounted/man packed role. :



The more things change...

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2008/12/12/kandahar-donkey.html

Actually, this time it proved to be a terrible failure though.  Well-meaning to take the weight off soldiers' backs, apparently they are not easy to actually house and take care of when not on operations.


----------



## Long in the tooth

You know how to 'off tune' the 510 set for better reception and
'Centurian' was a tank, not just a rank.


----------



## Jammer

You start repeating things in O Groups


----------



## medicineman

Jammer said:
			
		

> You start repeating things in O Groups



...from O Groups past.

MM


----------



## mover1

When you hear one private yelling at another private. 
"go F@#$ your mother"
And you think to yourself "yeah I probably have"


----------



## Fishbone Jones

mover1 said:
			
		

> When you hear one private yelling at another private.
> "go F@#$ your mother"
> And you think to yourself "yeah I probably have"



Not quite sure how this one is coming across. You mean, "yeah, I've said that" or as you wrote it?


----------



## GAP

recceguy said:
			
		

> Not quite sure how this one is coming across. You mean, "yeah, I've said that" or as you wrote it?



does it matter, same result either way.... ;D


----------



## mariomike

Just in time for Mother's Day.


----------



## gaspasser

mover1 said:
			
		

> When you hear one private yelling at another private.
> "go F@#$ your mother"
> And you think to yourself "yeah I probably have"



Why does that one NOT surprise me....and you owe me and new monitor...this one has coffee stains!!      8)   8) :blotto:


----------



## Retired AF Guy

Tell the following joke:

"What do you call a dog with three feet?

Answer: A yard dog!" 

And everyone just gives you a look that says: "What's a yard?"


----------



## BernDawg

You know what a 490 Alpha is (not much of a stretch but...)
and you've seen serving members with Flame thrower and 3" bazooka quals on them!

You've worked with one of the troops that was on the first driver track course(M113) ever...


----------



## medicineman

BernDawg said:
			
		

> You've worked with one of the troops that was on the first driver track course(M113) ever...



When my dad did his in Germany, he had one break on him with 13 miles on the odometer...and to add to the above, you knew that the Continental Can Coy of Michigan were who built your carrier.

MM


----------



## vonGarvin

When you start to repeat yourself in O Groups.


----------



## medicineman

Technoviking said:
			
		

> When you start to repeat yourself in O Groups.



...from past O Groups.

MM


----------



## 57Chevy

........when the house you could have bought for 12,000$ is listed  for 180,000$ and has not
        changed at all.


----------

